# Woodworking Show Coupon -- Free Spouse



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

Here's a link I just received for $2 off and Bring Your Spouse Free. All you do is input your information and then print the coupon. Pretty easy. Be sure and scroll down the page -- the form is at the bottom.

www.thewoodworkingshows.com/couponrequest


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Bubbaette said:


> Bring Your Spouse Free.


Whew...when I read the topic, I was afraid we would have to get a new spouse...I was thinking, oh no...not another LOL


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

There is no such thing as a FREE spouse.


----------

